# A little Koala Cuteness?



## Bretrick (Nov 27, 2021)

Mummy Koala was hit by a car and needed life saving surgery.
Her Joey was not letting her out of his sight.
My turn Mummy



I can nearly wrap my arms around you Mummy



What's that you say Mummy?



They're taking our picture Mummy. Yes, you look beautiful Mummy



My Mummy is the bestest Mummy in the World



Mummy has fully recovered. Both will be released back into the forest.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

Bless...but as a mother I can just imagine mummy Koala saying...FGS can someone come and take the baby while I'm trying to get well...


----------

